# What's wrong with my toddlers lips? Please help



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...02-resized.jpg

This might seem weird/silly. But she just finished eating a salad. I look at her and her lips are white and puffy in the center? She didn't eat anything white. What could it be? Is it an allergic reaction or something. The picture sucks, but she wouldn't sit still. Is this something normal that I've just never seen before or should I keep a close eye on it? Thanks


----------



## wynkenblynken&nod (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melaya*
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...02-resized.jpg

This might seem weird/silly. But she just finished eating a salad. I look at her and her lips are white and puffy in the center? She didn't eat anything white. What could it be? Is it an allergic reaction or something. The picture sucks, but she wouldn't sit still. Is this something normal that I've just never seen before or should I keep a close eye on it? Thanks

What all has she put in her mouth today?


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Food I think? Nothing different except for a new salad dressing. I was cleaning a lot today and not watching her closely. But we don't have anything bad around the house (we use natural cleaners, ect). Why? Does it look awefull? I don't know if I should laugh at myself or really be scared here.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Does she still appear to be happy, playing as usual? Is she lethargic, or still as active as usual? Is she vomitting at all?

These are usually the signs that I look for with regards to my children's health when I'm not sure what is going on.


----------



## LittleOne03 (Feb 7, 2004)

Was something she ate really salty? That may do it, maybe.


----------



## sweetest (May 6, 2004)

It looks like an alergic reaction to me. I have had my lips get puffy after eating artifical dyes (like pink yogurt)

Is it just her lips?


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

The dressing did have a bite to it, I guess that could have been salt. She is very crabby, but that's not very unusal for her. No vomiting or anything serious like that. I guess she seems ok. I just panicked because they looked so huge, white, and puffy out of nowhere. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Greensleeves (Aug 4, 2004)

My best guess would be the salad dressing. DD has reactions to dressings, tomato........although it just turns the areas around her mouth red. No puffiness.


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

My SIL's tongue swells when she eats pistachios... So it could be an allergic reaction to something new in the salad dressing. Keep an eye on her breathing (less common, but possible serious side effect of an allergy).







Being a parent is scary.

BTW, all that ever happens to SIL is that her tongue swells. No other reaction.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

My dd's lips do exactly that after she eats pickles. I just assumed it was the salt.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Well she keeps screaming now and holding her hands in front of her face.







But I think that just might be tired/crabby. I gave her a biscuit and sat her down in front of the cat (she likes to watch him groom himself). She seems ok now. The lips look better so I feel better. It's amazing how pregnant hormones can make me worry about every little thing.


----------



## DragonflyBlue (Oct 21, 2003)

Is she still nursing?

To me, the photos remind me off those blisters babes get when they are learning to nurse or when they nurse a lot after not nursing as often.

Just a thought...

Janis


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah, I noticed that to. But she just stopped nursing last week actually.







It still looks really bad, but she seems ok. I might have to go to the hospital for something else anyway, maybe I'll have them look at her real quick while I'm there.


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

Okay, I'm going to admit this: when I was around 10-11, I used to feed my baby brother (1-2 y/o) some of my salt and vinegar chips and his lips used to look exactly like that







Man, potato chips really packed a PUNCH back in the day!! I'm guessing it's the salad dressing.


----------



## Epiphany (Oct 18, 2003)

My DD's lips look exactly like that whenever she eats anything salty like pickles or if DH has given her some potato chips. *sigh* What is it with dads and the need to give junk food to kids? Anyway, it usually goes away fairly quickly, and doesn't seem to bother her at all.


----------



## Hatteras Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Did the dressing have vinegar in it? That's what happens when a friend of mine eats salad- all she uses as dressing is vinegar.


----------



## wynkenblynken&nod (Apr 20, 2005)

Notice how the outside of the lips are red but not the inside. It is something she either ate, or put to her mouth. My son, at the age of 2 1/2, liked stainless steel cleaner up off of our floor (a little bit had fallen and no one vacuumed it up. *sigh* Because apparently, I'm the only one with super vacuuming abilities.









Anyway, his lips didn't have a reaction, but I expected them to. Kids like all SORTS of things that we would never consider (I guess because we already have as kids







)

I would have them look at her if you are at the hospital. It couldn't hurt.

<3

Liv

p.s. How much has she drank today? Perhaps with the footed zipper warmer thingie (adult vocabulary welcome) she is too warm and has been sweating, causing the color to fade from her lips where salt has been. That is my best guess. Hope she feels better. Give her a hug for me


----------

